# Would like to try this lure



## earl60446 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just saw a video of this lure where a guy in La Jolla caught a 14 pound bass with it in 2013. Just thought I would post a photo of the lure, would make a nice Xmas gift. Follow link for description and $PRICE$. #-o 
Tim

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Deps_Slide_Swimmer_250/descpage-DSSI.html?from=w2fish


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 19, 2015)

I hope those prices arent in US dollars. that kinda of price you take a chain saw with you to make sure it doesnt get lost in a tree


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2015)

They can keep it! :LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 20, 2015)

I hope for that kind of dough the lure guts, fillets and grills the fish for you.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 21, 2015)

You left out clean the boat and put everytjing away


----------

